# Headed Home



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Well i have finally finished my two fields ,1 baseball field in Peachtree City Ga and 2 a Football field at Marist Catholic School in Atlanta and I am headed HOME:bigok: glad to be going home for a few weeks Lookin forward puttin my new belt and brakes on ,also have a few things to get together concerning my shop It has been a long 54 days out here on the road but I will soon have my shop open doing what i love to do:bigok:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

were do you guys get your sod from is it super sod?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Artifical turf (astroturf) same stuff differengt name


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok I was thanking that super sod was big in GA but I guess you would not really know but super sod rents my family farm from us if it says super sod and your in NC it came from my house do you only deal with astroturf?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I know how you feel. I'm in PA now and have been here for about 7 weeks. I'll be heading home hopefully next weekend. I have a 7" lift, HL temp gauge, Pen-lock, HL springs, chrome shift knob, steel brake lines, orange LED's for the gauge cluster, HID's, and a waterproof gps waiting on me at home. :rockn: Should keep me busy for a little while.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

matts08brute said:


> Ok I was thanking that super sod was big in GA but I guess you would not really know but super sod rents my family farm from us if it says super sod and your in NC it came from my house do you only deal with astroturf?


 All i use is artificial turf , but Ihave heard of super sod before. Thats cool man do they come and get it or do you have to cut it up and stack it ? 




1bigforeman said:


> I know how you feel. I'm in PA now and have been here for about 7 weeks. I'll be heading home hopefully next weekend. I have a 7" lift, HL temp gauge, Pen-lock, HL springs, chrome shift knob, steel brake lines, orange LED's for the gauge cluster, HID's, and a waterproof gps waiting on me at home. :rockn: Should keep me busy for a little while.


 That should be plenty to keep you busy If ya need some help let me know


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

they come and cut it they have also put in 4 central pivot irrigators we have almost 600 acres of sod they don't like them outlaw prints on the grass lol


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You home to stay this time Hondarecoverman....opening the shop full time?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Maybe so MetalMan..... I have to talk to a few more folks and get a few more bucks I may have to come back out here one more time (about 60 days) ,but I hope not


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Best of luck man!


----------

